
Tim Cook to Apple staff: $1TR in shareholder value isn’t what drives us - pearlsteinj
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/03/tim-cook-to-apple-staff-1tr-in-shareholder-value-isnt-what-drives-us/
======
Melchizedek
_it’s the passion for innovation and creation (not the towering mounds of
gold) that really counts_

Cool, so why don't you give away 99% of your net worth to people who really
need it, and lower Apple's cut on your monopoly App Store to something like
5%.

